# iPod Touch 3.0 upgrade breaks interface?



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I recently updated my iPod Touch 2nd Gen to OS 3.0.

Yesterday I tried to connect it to the factory iPod interface in my 2009 Murano only to discover it is no longer recognized.

My other iPods (an old 3rd Gen and a 2nd gen Nano) both work fine.

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

Did your Touch ever work with the Murano? The Touch and classic iPods have completely different interfaces so I'd be surprised if any Touch model worked.

They both use the same cable, but let me know...


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

The iPod Touch Gen 2 worked fine in my 2009 Murano prior to the 3.0 upgrade. I had to buy the Schoche power adapter for it to charge but even without that the interface worked.


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks, that's good info... I have a much older iPod (last gen with the four buttons and the wheel) that I keep in the car and sync every so often). Never tried with my 1Gen Touch (also now 3.0) as I heard it might do some damage to the either or both iPod or the interface.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I had no problems with any iPod until upgrading the Touch to 3.0. My 30GB 3rd Gen iPod (pre-click wheel), 2nd gen Nano and 2nd gen 32GB Touch worked fine. The Nano and old iPod still work fine.

P.S. Just found this NISSAN MURANO . ORG - 2009 Murano and iPod 3.0 Update

So it's not just me.

P.P.S. And this Apple - Support - Discussions - ipod touch 3.0 software and car ...


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I had read that some people had luck with doing a complete reset and restore of the iPod but I did that and still can't connect.

It's probably a moot point now since I bought an iPod Classic 120GB to leave in the car but it's annoying anyway.


----------

